# Would my low tech setup work?



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

I am about to setup a 20 gallon long low tech heavily planted aquarium. I have been doing research for months and just wondering if the things I list all work for what I am going for.

20 gallon long, only about 12 inches deep
will most likely have a glass hood on top
filter: aquaclear 110 for 30 gallons
heater: aqueon pro 100 watt
lighting: finnex stingray led 30 inch 16 watt
substrate: eco-complete

plants that I am interested in:
Dwarf sag as a plant to cover the front of the tank as a tall carpet 
Anubias
Java Fern
possibly valisneria but it may get too big for a 20 long
and any other low tech plant

My questions are:

Would this setup work?

is the lighting considered low light or medium because I am not sure how to determine par?

Would I get algae problems with this light?

What are some fast growing plants for low tech to help control algae?

Eco-complete comes with bacteria and water to keep it alive in the bag, do you get rid of the water and add the substrate to the tank? Wouldn't the bacteria die when it isn't in contact with water because I would still have to add the hardscape and plants.

Thanks


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

About 30 PAR @ 12", which is low light but still can grow a lot of plants.

Water Sprite, Ambulia are fast growing plants that don't need a lot of light. Both will need regular trimming / replanting in a 12" tall tank.


----------



## thedood (May 30, 2015)

@Aqua3 I love dwarf sag as a carpet plant. If you take a look at the last page of the 75g journal linked in my sig I have a huge carpet of dwarf sag. Mine really took off after root tabs.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

AC 110 is too big for a 20g. An AC 70 would be better even with an AC50 impeller.

I'm not a fan of the commercial planted substrates, I'd use sand. I'm using silica (pool filter) sand and it's working well for me. 

Jungle Val works great on the back wall, you just trim with sharp scissors after they curl on the surface some. Maybe some micro swords, rotalla, anacharis, crypt wendtii...

The Finnex Stingray or Planted+ should work fine @12 depth. I have the Planted+ 24/7 and it's working fine (in 24/7 mode) and my depth on my 60g is 24"!


----------



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

AbbeysDad said:


> AC 110 is too big for a 20g. An AC 70 would be better even with an AC50 impeller.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the commercial planted substrates, I'd use sand. I'm using silica (pool filter) sand and it's working well for me.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, I didn't mean aquaclear for 110 gallons. I thought it was part of the name but I would most likely get the aquaclear 30 and put a intake sponge on it. I think it should be fine being that I am going for a heavily planted aquarium.

Bump:


thedood said:


> @Aqua3 I love dwarf sag as a carpet plant. If you take a look at the last page of the 75g journal linked in my sig I have a huge carpet of dwarf sag. Mine really took off after root tabs.


Great tank, that's the carpet I am trying to achieve. Would dwarf sag provide runners and fill out with eco-complete, because I have seen that some say the grain size is too big for plants like dwarf sag or maybe even valisneria. Would just running eco-complete with possible root tabs be enough to achieve a carpet like that? Thanks

Bump:


OVT said:


> About 30 PAR @ 12", which is low light but still can grow a lot of plants.
> 
> Water Sprite, Ambulia are fast growing plants that don't need a lot of light. Both will need regular trimming / replanting in a 12" tall tank.


Thank you for providing the par and a couple plants, now I know it isn't too much light where I will get algae problems. One question, how much time should i keep the lights on for my setup? I will use a timer. Thanks.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A 12 inch high tank, with 2 inches of substrate, only has about 10 inches or less of water height. Dwarf Sags grow to about 3 inches high, which is not a carpet in 10 inches of water. I suggest looking at Marsilea minuta, which is always a low growing plant. See http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/100-low-tech-forum/157052-carpet-plants-without-c02.html for some discussion about this. If you use almost all crypts as the other plants it can work out very well in that low a tank.


----------



## Aqua3 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hoppy said:


> A 12 inch high tank, with 2 inches of substrate, only has about 10 inches or less of water height. Dwarf Sags grow to about 3 inches high, which is not a carpet in 10 inches of water. I suggest looking at Marsilea minuta, which is always a low growing plant. See http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/100-low-tech-forum/157052-carpet-plants-without-c02.html for some discussion about this. If you use almost all crypts as the other plants it can work out very well in that low a tank.


Thanks for the info. I don't necessarily need a compact carpet, I just want an easy foreground plant that isn't too tall and would cover the entire foreground fairly quick. I loved the picture of that marsilea carpet on that forum, how long would a carpet like that take to cover my 20 long?

Also you said to add crypts for the rest of my plant selection, wouldn't i get into algae problems being that crypts and even the marsilea are slow growers in low light? Thanks.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Aqua3 said:


> Thanks for the info. I don't necessarily need a compact carpet, I just want an easy foreground plant that isn't too tall and would cover the entire foreground fairly quick. I loved the picture of that marsilea carpet on that forum, how long would a carpet like that take to cover my 20 long?
> 
> Also you said to add crypts for the rest of my plant selection, wouldn't i get into algae problems being that crypts and even the marsilea are slow growers in low light? Thanks.


Crypts don't seem all that attractive to algae, but marsilea does take some effort to avoid major BBA problems. If you use DIY CO2 and Excel or Metricide, the plants will grow more reliably and enough faster to make them less attractive to algae.


----------

